# 360 releases roundup.



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2011)

Some of these probably need full release posts but for now a quick overview of the situation.

Background- microsoft issued an update a few months back that changed DVD firmwares which in and of itself was unheard of but the update brought support for a new format of disc called XGD3 which was able to contain more data and naturally was not supported by the existing hacked firmwares or for a time the later ones.
For a long time the only XGD3 game out there was the Halo game that was bundled with the beta program for the update but we eventually saw the first in Driver San Francisco. At the time they appeared the new discs were unable to be dumped but they could be installed to the xbox hard drive and ripped from that which allowed JTAG users to run the games (JTAG users/hackers exiso got an update for XGD3 support), at the same time there were p2p releases for the newly released lines of optical disc drive emulators which have now been dismissed as just plain bad releases.
When a proper disc ripping method did arise it meant a mini "rerip/redump" flood for just about all the games (it should be noted that Dead Island which has an XGD3 version out there also somehow managed to have an earlier pressed version with a format all hacked firmwares could run so you can use that if you prefer).
Around the same time (madden NFL 12 being the first) we also saw waves 12 and 13 (just quickly these days when a game decides it needs a dashboard of a minimum value it tends to also bundle an update of that dash on the disc) which carried the updates that reflash drives.
There have also been a couple of releases with different waves between them (deus ex has some in 11 (the scene release is) and some in 12)

You can read more about LT/LT+ 2.0 in our LT 2.0 discussion thread. It is expected every release from here on in give or take a couple of stragglers over the coming weeks will be XGD3. All this combined means release groups are starting to drop the XGD3 label from their release names so do check what goes before you burn/download even if you are not holding back (LT 1.9? is based on the new DVD firmware and supported by the newer dashboards but lacks support for running copied XGD3 games- pressed discs work though) and especially if you are.
The disc method for running XGD3 is not ideal (it requires overburning and some assumptions which may make some games unplayable (possibilities of Rage aside it has not happened yet) and is certainly not livesafe) so there may be different methods in the future.Region dupes and such have caused some confusion so here is a slightly tweaked mashup of three release information lists for releases since last post. For the most part the only confusion comes with non English region dupes. There have also been a few alt names for things not covered in the table below
Names of "proper" XGD3 dumps (there are some p2p ones intended for use with drive emulators floating around)
*Driver.San.Francisco.XBOX360-COMPLEX* (the fix was just for the NFO- the game was always good)
*Rage.USA.XBOX360-MARVEL* Note it also got *Rage.DVD2FIX.USA.XBOX360-MARVEL* for reasons of incomplete SS for the second disc (it is a small patch)
*Warhammer_40000_Space_Marine_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD*
also duped in *Warhammer.40000.Space.Marine.XGD3.PAL.XBOX360-DNL* (whether this nuke sticks or not is still up for debate- if it is region locked it is technically a new release but in the NFO it only had English mentioned)
*X-Men_Destiny_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD*
*Rise_of_Nightmares_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD*
*Gears_of_War_3_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD*

List of GOD install version games*Rage.JTAG.READ.NFO.XBOX360-MARVEL*
*X-Men.Destiny.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
*Gears.of.War.3.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX* Also French and Japanese dupes.
*Rise.of.Nightmares.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
*Dead.Island.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
*Warhammer.40000.Space.Marine.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
*Driver.San.Francisco.JTAG.XBOX360-COMPLEX *

List of games not on either release list for the most part ignoring region dupes
*NBA_2K12_PROPER_READNFO_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD* which propered *NBA.2K12.XBOX360-iMARS* for reasons of it was a very badly made release (SS and such all messed up needing a full release)
*Dark.Souls.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
*Dark_Souls_XGD3_0800_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD*
*Crysis.GOD.XBOX360-MoNGoLS *It should have a full disc release out at some point soon.

The release *Rage.PAL.MULTi4.READNFO.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED* is noted to not include English language so a PAL compatible English language release of Rage is still required.
Otherwise save for the Crysis release above (remember *Dead.Island.XBOX360-COMPLEX* is of the non XGD3 version) all initial GOD/NXE dumps have been redumped with 0800 versions.
It is also noted that *Resident.Evil4.HD.PAL.XBOX360-P2P-NO_LIVE_BAM* and a similar release for Code Veronica have happened- Japan is the only region to have a disc release of the Resident Evil 4 and code veronica remakes/updates but this appears to be a xex injection and bundled into disc format.
*Lego.Star.Wars.III.The.Clone.Wars.Official.Game.Guide.WII.XBOX360.PS3.PC.NDS-Unleashed* appeared for those that like game guides.


Apologies for the broken page layout	
<a name="table0">360 releases roundup.
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cols="4" frame="VOID" rules="NONE">	<colgroup>		<col width="538" />		<col width="541" />		<col width="586" />		<col width="86" />	</colgroup>	<tbody>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18" width="538">				Sega.Bass.Fishing.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</td>			<td align="LEFT" width="541">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT" width="586">				Sega.Bass.Fishing.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</td>			<td align="LEFT" width="86">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Dark.Souls.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Dark.Souls.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Dark.Souls.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Rage_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan</td>			<td align="LEFT">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Rage_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				NBA_2K12_PROPER_READNFO_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">					NBA_2K12_PROPER_READNFO_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				NBA_2K12_PROPER_READNFO_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Crysis.GOD.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Crysis.GOD.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Crysis.GOD.XBOX360-MoNGoLS</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Rage.DVD2FIX.USA.XBOX360-MARVEL</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Rage.DVD2FIX.USA.XBOX360-MARVEL</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Rage.DVD2FIX.USA.XBOX360-MARVEL</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				[NUKED] NBA.2K12.XBOX360-iMARS</td>			<td align="LEFT">					NBA.2K12.XBOX360-iMARS</td>			<td align="LEFT">				NBA.2K12.XBOX360-iMARS</td>			<td align="LEFT">				bad.dump_get.RRoD.proper</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Rage.PAL.MULTi4.READNFO.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Rage.PAL.MULTi4.READNFO.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Rage.PAL.MULTi4.READNFO.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				[NUKED] Warhammer.40000.Space.Marine.XGD3.PAL.XBOX360-DNL</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Warhammer.40000.Space.Marine.XGD3.PAL.XBOX360-DNL</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Warhammer.40000.Space.Marine.XGD3.PAL.XBOX360-DNL</td>			<td align="LEFT">				dupe.RRoD.2011-10-01</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Driver.San.Francisco.NFOFIX.XBOX360-COMPLEX</td>			<td align="LEFT">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Driver.San.Francisco.NFOFIX.XBOX360-COMPLEX</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Dark_Souls_XGD3_0800_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Dark_Souls_XGD3_0800_NTSC-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Driver.San.Francisco.XBOX360-COMPLEX</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Driver.San.Francisco.XBOX360-COMPLEX</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Driver.San.Francisco.XBOX360-COMPLEX</td>			<td align="LEFT">				mislabeled.JTAG</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Rage.USA.XBOX360-MARVEL</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Rage.USA.XBOX360-MARVEL</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Rage.USA.XBOX360-MARVEL</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Gears_of_War_3_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan</td>			<td align="LEFT">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Gears.of.War.3.XGD3.PAL.SPANiSH.XBOX360-FBi_X360</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Gears.of.War.3.XGD3.PAL.SPANiSH.XBOX360-FBi_X360</td>			<td align="LEFT">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Gears.of.War.3.XGD3.PAL.GERMAN.XBOX360-DNL</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Gears.of.War.3.XGD3.PAL.GERMAN.XBOX360-DNL</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Gears.of.War.3.XGD3.PAL.GERMAN.XBOX360-DNL</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				iXtreme_LT_Plus_2.0_and_0800_3.0_Firmware_XBOX360-iND</td>			<td align="LEFT">					iXtreme_LT_Plus_2.0_and_0800_3.0_Firmware_XBOX360-iND</td>			<td align="LEFT">				iXtreme_LT_Plus_2.0_and_0800_3.0_Firmware_XBOX360-iND</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				PRO.EVOLUTION.SOCCER.12.PAL.SPANiSH.XBOX360-FBi_X360</td>			<td align="LEFT">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT">				#</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Warhammer_40000_Space_Marine_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Warhammer_40000_Space_Marine_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Warhammer_40000_Space_Marine_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				X-Men_Destiny_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">					X-Men_Destiny_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				X-Men_Destiny_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Rise_of_Nightmares_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Rise_of_Nightmares_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Rise_of_Nightmares_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>		<tr>			<td align="LEFT" height="18">				Gears_of_War_3_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">					Gears_of_War_3_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				Gears_of_War_3_READNFO_XGD3_0800_USA_RF-XBOX360-RRoD</td>			<td align="LEFT">				

</td>		</tr>	</tbody></table>


----------



## mrwienerdog (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for this list.  Appreciated.


----------

